# Blackbeards - Albany - June 18th 7*ish*



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2009)

Gonna see who show's up!

So far:

Kebo
GeorgiaBelle
Southwoodshunter
Nicodemus (and hopefully the Redhead)
Klem
Bamaboy ooops, sorry, rhbama
Plowboy, aka, Kybowhunter

who else is game????


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 9, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Gonna see who show's up!
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...



Klem's goin'. I'll make him.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2009)

I made it official!


----------



## GAX (Jun 9, 2009)

i'll try


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> i'll try



Same here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2009)

I ain`t goin`!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t goin`!!!



I has a present for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 10, 2009)

Kebo said:


> I has a present for you!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't you worry. He's going.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't you worry. He's going.



Worry? Me?  naaaaaaa, not when it comes to Nicodemus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

I reckon I`ll show up...


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Got an addy to this place Kebbers?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't worry, Kebo. I got the address for JR.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, so here's the revised list. Keebs, if you want I'll call that morning or the day before and make reservations since there seems to be quite a bit of people comin'.

Kebo
GeorgiaBelle
Nicodemus
The Redhead
Klem87
rhbama
KYbowhunter
gaxtreme (maybe)
Sweetwater (maybe)
South GA Dawg
JR

Anybody else??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll show up...







GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't worry, Kebo. I got the address for JR.



Thanks G'Belle..... 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, so here's the revised list. Keebs, if you want I'll call that morning or the day before and make reservations since there seems to be quite a bit of people comin'.
> 
> Kebo
> GeorgiaBelle
> ...



just updated the list...........
Yeah, if you don't mind, give them a heads up for us!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2009)

Danged, thats a fine group of folks right there!! Yall have fun, and take pics


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll be there.


 
Might want to give Ol' Red a heads up.  He never posts over here anymore.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be there....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> and why not..... you not coming cos I'm going are you...



He's coming, he's just having fun giving ME a hard time!  
Glad you're gonna make it!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Danged, thats a fine group of folks right there!! Yall have fun, and take pics



Will do for you, spitsista!!!!!!! 



Boudreaux said:


> Might want to give Ol' Red a heads up.  He never posts over here anymore.



I have it taken care of, Mac'll come see me if he's around..................


----------



## GAX (Jun 11, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, so here's the revised list. Keebs, if you want I'll call that morning or the day before and make reservations since there seems to be quite a bit of people comin'.
> 
> Kebo
> GeorgiaBelle
> ...



GBelle you can change mine to a definitely... wouldn't miss it for the world, now...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, so here's the revised list. Keebs, if you want I'll call that morning or the day before and make reservations since there seems to be quite a bit of people comin'.
> 
> Kebo
> GeorgiaBelle
> ...





gaxtreme said:


> GBelle you can change mine to a definitely... wouldn't miss it for the world, now...



Consider it done.


----------



## GAX (Jun 11, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Danged, thats a fine group of folks right there!! Yall have fun, and take pics



Video camera...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Video camera...



I'm a camera-happy person, so I'll have so many pics it'll look like a video!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Video camera...



I have a camera/vid in one, glad you said that, I'll put in extra cd's for it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm a camera-happy person, so I'll have so many pics it'll look like a video!



Thank Heavens, I try but for some reason get to running my mouth & forget to click!!  We'll have plenty to share, I'm sure!


----------



## GAX (Jun 11, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm a camera-happy person, so I'll have so many pics it'll look like a video!





Kebo said:


> I have a camera/vid in one, glad you said that, I'll put in extra cd's for it!



Might me some good action shots...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Might me some good action shots...



With a great crowd!!!!!!!!!!! 
dagnabit, I hate the smiley merry-go-round-hide-n-seek!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't y'all worry, we'll be taking tons of pics and they'll get posted on here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

I`m bringin` Elly with me too!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> I'll be there....





You better be!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Kebo said:


> He's coming, he's just having fun giving ME a hard time!
> Glad you're gonna make it!!!
> 
> 
> ...



The "Black Sheep" of the family will be there. Just got off the phone with him.


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> The "Black Sheep" of the family will be there. Just got off the phone with him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> The "Black Sheep" of the family will be there. Just got off the phone with him.



Great!! I got a question about stocks to ask him!!


----------



## GAX (Jun 11, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> The "Black Sheep" of the family will be there. Just got off the phone with him.



It'll be good to see ol Mac again..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You better be!!!


 
You know I wouldn't miss the chance to see my buddies...
Tell Sheryl to come along now...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> You know I wouldn't miss the chance to see my buddies...
> Tell Sheryl to come along now...



She`ll be there too. So will that long haired feller, that thinks so much of you!


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> She`ll be there too.



So we know Nic will be on his best behavior now...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> So we know Nic will be on his best behavior now...



You reckon?


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You reckon?



From past statements... Willing to bet on it!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, I`m always on my best behavior.   Always the same,  no matter where I am, or who I am with. That, you can bet on.


----------



## GAX (Jun 11, 2009)

I can get rowdy sometimes!


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, I`m always on my best behavior.   Always the same,  no matter where I am, or who I am with. That, you can bet on.



ALWAYS like at Ellaville????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> ALWAYS like at Ellaville????





Care to explain?


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Care to explain?



  Just pickin' Nic!!!


----------



## Murphy (Jun 11, 2009)

Dang Ima miss this I got Softball Allstars Mon Tue Wed night in Bainbridge. Then I gotta cook and serve the meal at the Sportsman Club Thurs night  
Murphys Law strikes again


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> She`ll be there too. So will that long haired feller, that thinks so much of you!


 
 looking forward to seeing all of you..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, I`m always on my best behavior.   Always the same,  no matter where I am, or who I am with. That, you can bet on.



I could say something smart-alec, but I can't. It's a true statement.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m bringin` Elly with me too!!!







rhbama3 said:


> The "Black Sheep" of the family will be there. Just got off the phone with him.





I love it when a plan comes together!!!!!!!


----------



## Klem87 (Jun 12, 2009)

hope to see all yall there


----------



## GAX (Jun 12, 2009)

ummmm... Kebo.... You wouldn't happen to have anymore of those tomato pies laying around, would ya?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> hope to see all yall there




Yep! Anybody with a good heart, is welcome to join us.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 14, 2009)

got room for me and wife and daughter?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> got room for me and wife and daughter?



For sure and for certain, Jamie! Be glad for ya`ll to join us.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 14, 2009)

we will be there count us in


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Is anyone else bringing family??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Is anyone else bringing family??



I am.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I am.



State the obvious, why don't ya??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

georgiabelle said:


> state the obvious, why don't ya??





  ...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> :d...



Was that supposed to be this?:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Was that supposed to be this?:



My keyboard is goin` haywire???  I`m fixin` to sic Elly on it.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> My keyboard is goin` haywire???  I`m fixin` to sic Elly on it.



You sure it's the keyboard's fault and not your fingers'? 

That's kinda like saying guns kill people and pencils misspell words.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

Scuse me while go inspect what`s left of an apple pie...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

You still have some left?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

Not now...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Not now...



Forget it! Next pie is for my sweetie, and it's gonna be blueberry...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

You`ll make me another one if I ask nicely..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll make me another one if I ask nicely..



Says who?? Think Blackbeards would frown on me bringin' dessert?? lol. A couple of pies might do the trick...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Is anyone else bringing family??


I'll be bringing Bubbette.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a couple of days off...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay y'all, I got ANOTHER list together, lol. So far we have a grand total of 17 with all those that say they are coming. Keebs, if you wouldn't mind giving me a final count sometime Wednesday I would greatly appreciate it.


Kebo
GeorgiaBelle
Nicodemus + The Redhead
Klem
rhbama +1
kybowhunter
gaxtreme
sweetwater (still a ?)
SouthGADawg
JR
Ol' Red (is this a yes?)
southwoodshunter
ellaville hunter +2



Blackbeard's is gonna make some money off us this week!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> ummmm... Kebo.... You wouldn't happen to have anymore of those tomato pies laying around, would ya?


I'm gonna make your's with my own home-grown maters, darlin', so it will most likely be a "special delivery", but don't worry, I have something in the goody bag for you we've talked about...............



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay y'all, I got ANOTHER list together, lol. So far we have a grand total of 17 with all those that say they are coming. Keebs, if you wouldn't mind giving me a final count sometime Wednesday I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Kebo + roommate "Litefoot"
> ...




I have to steal Hooked on Quack's saying "It's making me tingly all over"  
G'Belle, I updated the list by one & added bamaboy's better half's name.
Gax - think you could get Sleeze & his better half to join us??? 
Count Down Time Folks!


----------



## JR (Jun 16, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay y'all, I got ANOTHER list together, lol. So far we have a grand total of 17 with all those that say they are coming. Keebs, if you wouldn't mind giving me a final count sometime Wednesday I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Kebo
> ...



Scratch my name.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 16, 2009)

Kebo + Litefoot
GeorgiaBelle
Nicodemus + The Redhead
Klem
rhbama +Bubbette
kybowhunter
gaxtreme
sweetwater (still a ?)
SouthGADawg
Ol' Red (is this a yes?)
southwoodshunter
ellaville hunter +2


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2009)

JR said:


> Scratch my name.



wha???? what happened???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 16, 2009)

Kebo said:


> wha???? what happened???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2009)

JR said:


> Scratch my name.





GeorgiaBelle said:


>



your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## GAX (Jun 16, 2009)

Kebo said:


> I'm gonna make your's with my own home-grown maters, darlin', so it will most likely be a "special delivery", but don't worry, I have something in the goody bag for you we've talked about...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's iffy on Sleeze.. If he can get off work in time, he'll join us..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> It's iffy on Sleeze.. If he can get off work in time, he'll join us..



Well tell him to try   the more the merrier!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Kebo + Litefoot
> GeorgiaBelle
> Nicodemus + The Redhead
> Klem
> ...



Yes, "He with many names" will be there. He didn't think his wife will come though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, "He with many names" will be there. He didn't think his wife will come though.



what can ya say, he's our "blacksheep of the family"


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay everyone...at noon I'm calling the restaurant to give them a day's heads-up. We have a grand total of......17.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay everyone...at noon I'm calling the restaurant to give them a day's heads-up. We have a grand total of......17.



Better make that 19, I believe Plowboy is bringing his 2 young'uns! 
Thanks Belle!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to let y'all know...reservations have officially been made for Blackbeard's @ 7:00. I'll show up a few minutes early to get the table. See y'all there!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Belle... see ya'll tomorrow night..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2009)

Tomorrow evenin`...


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 17, 2009)

see ya'll around 7


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2009)

This evenin`..  .


----------



## kevina (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it too late to add a person? Work has put me in Albany today and tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2009)

Kevin, your welcome to come, as is anybody else who reads this.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

No pictures?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> No pictures?



Kebo and GaBelle took a lot of pic's. Hopefully, they'll post them in the morning. Looks like ya'll had a great time up yonder!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Kebo and GaBelle took a lot of pic's. Hopefully, they'll post them in the morning. Looks like ya'll had a great time up yonder!



Yes we did!  And we enjoyed the"conference" call!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 19, 2009)

Howdy y'all!! Had a BLAST! I've got tons of pics that I'm editing, mostly all candids...quite a few funny ones. Will post as soon as I can. Glad to finally meet y'all in person.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 19, 2009)

we also had a great time.ya'll are some of the  best folks around


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy y'all!! Had a BLAST! I've got tons of pics that I'm editing, mostly all candids...quite a few funny ones. Will post as soon as I can. Glad to finally meet y'all in person.



No need for editing......just post them!

I was "instructed" to RUSH home and put ours up before you guys got yours up, now c'mon!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> No need for editing......just post them!



So YOU say!!!!! 




 Discretion is definitely in order for this site.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

Al33 said:


> So YOU say!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can't be any worse than the ones on my camera!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> They can't be any worse than the ones on my camera!



Yeah, not all the pics I saw taken have been posted. People shouldn't be so uptight, there's nothing wrong with a little nudity.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 19, 2009)

Wellllllll let's have a lookse..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Wellllllll let's have a lookse..




I guess they are affraid they can't compete with the N. GA crowd's pictures.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I guess they are affraid they can't compete with the N. GA crowd's pictures.



Kebo is puter-less till Monday. GaBelle ain't been on all day.
Ol Red/Lakeb/Blueduck/BigMoolie/?/? said to tell you "hi" by the way.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Kebo is puter-less till Monday. GaBelle ain't been on all day.
> Ol Red/Lakeb/Blueduck/BigMoolie/?/? said to tell you "hi" by the way.



He tried calling me this morning, but I haven't called him back yet.  

I just talked to Kebo.  She's in the ER with her mama.  Not sure what's wrong yet and don't know if they're gonna keep her.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Enjoyed seeing everyone last night... sure they will have some pics posted soon.... 
I was across the table from Georgia Belle... and I am praying she is editing my pics... 
Was nice to meet you, you did a great job with Warren's shirt & thanks for the ringtone Warren... 
that's the only way I want to hear a Rattlesnake is on the phone  
Uh... don't tell your dad I was shootin the snake..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 22, 2009)

I hear ya Heather... talked to Kebo last night, should have soem up today.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, y'all need to work on your photoshop skills if it's taking this long to correct the pics so that they are postable here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Wow, y'all need to work on your photoshop skills if it's taking this long to correct the pics so that they are postable here.



Not this time, new camera, plus, you know that laughing & snapping pictures do NOT go together!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2009)

Just to get it started, wanted a couple of folks to know that they were missed!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2009)

Ellaville Hunter & his sweet wife!  And a side view of Miss GeorgiaBelle!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2009)

About the best *whole* group shot there is - - Wanda is hiding on the other side of Nicodemus...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Just to get it started, wanted a couple of folks to know that they were missed!





I missed yall too 

So far looks like a good time tho


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> I missed yall too
> 
> So far looks like a good time tho



We did, and even stood around outside after they closed for a long time & talked............. I didn't get pic's, but I DID get my sauce delivered to me!!  Thanks Badboy!!  (and Tim for bringing it!)


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 22, 2009)

That looked like fun. But it's a long way for me to come. 

I ate there after the Cheehaw Frontier Days and it was plumb good. 

Maybe I can make the next Cheehaw and try it again.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 22, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Enjoyed seeing everyone last night... sure they will have some pics posted soon....
> I was across the table from Georgia Belle... and I am praying she is editing my pics...
> Was nice to meet you, you did a great job with Warren's shirt & thanks for the ringtone Warren...
> that's the only way I want to hear a Rattlesnake is on the phone
> Uh... don't tell your dad I was shootin the snake..



Nice meeting you too, and thanks for the compliments. I'm sure you're gonna have fun with that ringtone. I've got it on mine as Warren's ringtone for when he calls. Fortunately he texts more than calling because I forget it's his ringtone and go flying through the house trying to find it. 


As for the pics...I'll be postin' 'em in just a bit. Sit tight.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 22, 2009)

Kebo said:


> About the best *whole* group shot there is - - Wanda is hiding on the other side of Nicodemus...............



First off kebo thanks for postin so I can see them (hate i can't see photobucket stuff) but I now can tell we need to either figure a way to ge tme down there some time or you need a few lessons from DR.B on picutre takin but then again I suppose it's kind of hard to get a CLEAR imaige when your mouth is going 90 MPH all the time ain't it??????????????????????? 

Is there another post i don't see with more pics ??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> First off kebo thanks for postin so I can see them (hate i can't see photobucket stuff) but I now can tell we need to either figure a way to ge tme down there some time or you need a few lessons from DR.B on picutre takin but then again I suppose it's kind of hard to get a CLEAR imaige when your mouth is going 90 MPH all the time ain't it???????????????????????
> 
> Is there another post i don't see with more pics ??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> First off kebo thanks for postin so I can see them (hate i can't see photobucket stuff) but I now can tell we need to either figure a way to ge tme down there some time or you need a few lessons from DR.B on picutre takin but then again I suppose it's kind of hard to get a CLEAR imaige when your mouth is going 90 MPH all the time ain't it???????????????????????
> 
> Is there another post i don't see with more pics ??





BBQBOSS said:


>



Signing up for photobucket now, you yahooo's!!!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 22, 2009)

Kebo, thanks for posting the pics. Time to schedule the next one!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Kebo, thanks for posting the pics. Time to schedule the next one!



I hope to have another camera before ANY more get togethers!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> First off kebo thanks for postin so I can see them (hate i can't see photobucket stuff) but I now can tell we need to either figure a way to ge tme down there some time or you need a few lessons from DR.B on picutre takin but then again I suppose it's kind of hard to get a CLEAR imaige when your mouth is going 90 MPH all the time ain't it???????????????????????
> 
> Is there another post i don't see with more pics ??




Mike!!!!!



Sorry Keebs!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. The Redhead and Kebo
2. The "kids", GeorgiaBelle and Klem87
3. Nicodemus, death by smiling
4. Kebo taking a picture of Nicodemus taking a picture of Kebo
5. Various conversations on the opposite end of the table (sorry I didn't get better shots, guys)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. He whose name changes frequently
2. Southwoodshunter receiving her rattlesnake ringtone from Klem
3. Robert's pail
4. Kebo, Nicodemus, and The Redhead
5. Nicodemus and The Redhead. SO SWEET!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. Not sure what was being talked about, but rhbama looks extremely serious and Nicodemus looks like he's in trouble. 
2. I'm terrible with names!!! This is the other end of the table.
3. Kebo's funny face! 
4. The Redhead tried to escape my camera, but I caught her anyway. 
5. More from the other end.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. He with many names, rhbama, and Bubbette
2. Klem
3. GeorgiaBelle and Klem with a funny look on his face. I think the camera confused him...
4. Bad with names still...
5. BBQ sauce


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. Nicodemus sniffing the BBQ sauce. If there's a hair in there, Kebo let him sniff it. I was a witness.
2. He with many names and rhbama with his pail.
3. Nicodemus inspecting...and The Redhead looking mighty worried that it's gettin' just a lil too close.
4. Southwoodshunter...lil' miss photogenic!
5. Somebody help me with names, please!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Mike!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Keebs!



Heather, be warned, if that northern redneck EVER makes it to *our* neck of the woods............... IT'S ON!!!!!!!!    


Hey G'Belle, I want YOUR Camera!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. Kebo on conference call with the "Yankee crew"
2. It speaks for itself.
3.
4. Bubbette and Southwoodshunter
5. The Nicodemus Clan


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

1. Nicodemus and Rhbama
2. Everybody minus 2
3. Klem
4. A second before this was taken, Nic kissed Klem on the head...hence the look on Klem's face.
5. After 15 minutes of trying, I finally got a picture of this cute little redhead!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like yall had a good time!  Kebo, hope there aint any nose hairs in yer sauce.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, I want a camera like your's Belle, some of them turned out "too well"!!   
Yeah, we gotta do that again!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like yall had a good time!  Kebo, hope there aint any nose hairs in yer sauce.



Nah, 1-I watched him, 2-I double checked it! 
How long do you think it'll keep in the fridge???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Yep, I want a camera like your's Belle, some of them turned out "too well"!!
> Yeah, we gotta do that again!



Thank my daddy for that camera...a joint Christmas gift to me and hubby. It came with some AWESOME photo editting software. Those pics looked rough before I touched 'em up. 

I agree. We HAVE to do this again. It was a BLAST!


----------



## GAX (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, sorry I missed this one...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Nah, 1-I watched him, 2-I double checked it!
> How long do you think it'll keep in the fridge???



until you eat it.  

Dont really know.. vinegar should last a while longer than the sweet stuff i would think.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Yep, sorry I missed this one...



If I hada known, you'd'ave had a place setting too! 



BBQBOSS said:


> until you eat it.
> 
> Dont really know.. vinegar should last a while longer than the sweet stuff i would think.


I hope to try it out this weekend!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, lawd.... I just love having my picture taken... can't u tell... 

Had a good time, we'll have to get together again real soon.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 23, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Oh, lawd.... I just love having my picture taken... can't u tell...
> 
> Had a good time, we'll have to get together again real soon.



Aw! You take pretty pictures! You just don't give yourself any credit!

Definitely gotta get together again. That was so much fun...maybe some place with not a lot of people so the guys can cut loose. I could tell they just couldn't stand "being on their best behavior."


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2009)

SWEEEET!!! Looks like an AWESOME time and the company looked to be first class!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> SWEEEET!!! Looks like an AWESOME time and the company looked to be first class!



It was Snowy! Unfortunately, Belle's pictures showed both my bad sides.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> It was Snowy! Unfortunately, Belle's pictures showed both my bad sides.



You don't have a bad side Wingman


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2009)

Good friends, good food, good times, purty Ladies! What more could you ask...


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Good friends, good food, good times, purty Ladies! What more could you ask...



x2 nic we had a great time ready to come out and play again


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Good friends, good food, good times, purty Ladies! What more could you ask...



Next time we make them put the tables in a square shape. It's hard to talk to everyone at one looong table.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Next time we make them put the tables in a square shape. It's hard to talk to everyone at one looong table.



Good point! We`ll do just that!!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Loved seeing these!!! Looks like  a super time!


----------

